# Min0 Lee is the God(dess) of Flash Animation



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2005)

Min0 has some great skills in posting inappropriate cut and paste Flash Animay's

Lets see some of your favorites -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You mean like GodHand in the picture below?















----------------------------------------------------------------------

_One of my favorites_
_(even if the animation was not done by Min0)_


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 11, 2005)

eh monkey!! what time is it now at your place??


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey!... Those aren't threads from Min0!?!?!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hey!... Those aren't threads from Min0!?!?!


sorry, I don't save anybodies pics or clips


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 11, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>



ahahhaha!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Min0 has some great skills in posting inappropriate cut and paste Flash Animay's
> 
> Lets see some of your favorites -




Those are gifs, not flash animations... which are .swf or .fla..











stupid monkey.


----------



## MyK (Nov 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> sorry, I don't save anybodies pics or clips


----------



## MyK (Nov 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## maniclion (Nov 11, 2005)

cabrito pobre


----------



## MyK (Nov 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> cabrito pobre



do you think if we all pm'd kefe to come back, he would?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 11, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> do you think if we all pm'd kefe to come back, he would?


You think, after his best friend got killed by a hernia, and his mother talked about him as being dead, while the doctors shocked him back to life, this time from cancer, he would come back? I think his mother come to look what he was doing and saw all the porn and kicked his ass, and now he only gets to go online 1hour a day and thats just enough for him to see hanks porn log.


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


----------



## maniclion (Nov 11, 2005)

Kefe has long wrung us out of his young sponge-like mind and is out absorbing more info from some other new fascination he has, you know how is to be 12.


----------



## MyK (Nov 11, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> You think, after his best friend got killed by a hernia, and his mother talked about him as being dead, while the doctors shocked him back to life, this time from cancer, he would come back? I think his mother come to look what he was doing and saw all the porn and kicked his ass, and now he only gets to go online 1hour a day and thats just enough for him to see hanks porn log.



cancer of the hand!!! LMAO!

that kid was soooo funny! he has a gay teacher that hits on him,   hahaahah


----------



## MyK (Nov 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




are you trying to build rapport with me?    because im not gay! but im very flatered thank you


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> are you trying to build rapport with me?    because im not gay! but im very flatered thank you







stop stealing this


----------



## MyK (Nov 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> stop stealing this


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


thats mine also


----------



## MyK (Nov 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> thats mine also


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

the photos and videos you guys put together have to be some of the funniest things I have seen.  I laugh my fucking ass off when Myk or Foreman post some of those things.  It is to much.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 11, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> cancer of the hand!!! LMAO!
> 
> that kid was soooo funny! *he has a gay teacher that hits on him*,   hahaahah


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)

You have an itsy bitsy teenie weenie....................


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)

*Kefe is the best.*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)

This one is my favorite, the boy is a natural.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)

This one is from BigDyl


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Witmaster (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow,  you've been busy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)

I plan on doing more.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 11, 2005)

What program do you use min0?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> cabrito pobre


*OMFGLMFAO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)

I find Ulead gif animator to be the easiest to use. I have Adobe but it's a lot harder to use the Gif animator.
I do use Abode for cut and paste but I do a rush job with them.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Wow,  you've been busy


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

Thats just George Foreman doing some ABBS between rounds.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## wetnwild (Nov 12, 2005)

*Regarding Foremanrules*



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

>




MinOlee, that looks just likAnd he like David..And he likes pink to..It's his 
favorite color.      Great posts...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> MinOlee, that looks just likAnd he like David..And he likes pink to..It's his
> favorite color.      Great posts...


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Nov 14, 2005)

Holy shit I have tears in my eyes laughing at this shit so hard.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2005)

I see potential here -  ...


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 14, 2005)

me too


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Vieope is from Brazil, and
> It's part of his Capoeria training....
> 
> Here is an example of how he trains.


 Classic!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I see potential here -  ...



I made this a few days ago but I plan on turning it into a Gif.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I made this a few days ago but I plan on turning it into a Gif.


Get rid of the text and make his hand go up an down
(I will add my own appropriate text in response to Foremans posts)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 23, 2005)

After reading/looking at these... I think Ill laugh, then kill myself.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 3, 2006)

Poor Max Mirkin and KEFE, to have felt the full wrath of a Min0.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Poor Max Mirkin and KEFE, to have felt the full wrath of a Min0.


 

I lost all of Max's pic.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 3, 2006)

MinO I don't know how I missed this thread but I just got a great laugh...thanks I hate KEFE!


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jan 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>




lmfao


it looks like kefe gets alot of dick put into him

i would def. never hit that


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



*HAHAHA THAT'S THE FUNNIEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN*


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks for the laugh!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 3, 2006)

Where did Queefy go anyway, did he quit again?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm ending this thread. There is only one Goddest, and that is 


*......"MinO lee"......*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)

*I got lazy with this one.*


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 3, 2006)

damn mino, u are the great animation poster ever!

TEACH ME .. how do i post this shit


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 3, 2006)

and where do u find all these funny pictures that is relevant to a particular topic we're discussing

i type a word in google and it's usually bad pictures


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> and where do u find all these funny pictures that is relevant to a particular topic we're discussing
> 
> i type a word in Google and it's usually bad pictures


You have to be specific in your wording....like when Kefe said he was leaving I typed "I'm leaving" and Google pretty much gets you anything out there.

With photoshop it's a lot of cut and paste, most of these programs do the dirty work for you. I need to learn how to color match....thats really hard.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 3, 2006)

owned


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2006)

That boy needs to do some work on his glutes!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 4, 2006)

This is some funny shit.....does KEFE not have a penis up there peeing? Or is it that small? Like his 16" legs.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2006)

*caption this*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 5, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## carlito cool (Jan 6, 2006)

Mino do me next


----------



## MyK (Jan 6, 2006)

carlito cool said:
			
		

> Mino do me next


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 6, 2006)

carlito cool said:
			
		

> Mino do me next


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 6, 2006)

carlito cool said:
			
		

> Mino do me next


 careful what you wish for!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 6, 2006)

Do him MinO, Do him


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2006)

carlito cool said:
			
		

> Mino do me next


Hmmmm....lube or no lube?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2006)

carlito cool said:
			
		

> Mino do me next


I won't do you at this moment but you can think about doing Kefe.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 
KEFE- would- you- like- some- sau-sage?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> KEFE- would- you- like- some- sau-sage?


He is already getting some ........


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> KEFE- would- you- like- some- sau-sage?




Holy shit thats the MEAT PIANO!!!!!!!!!!


That's the most hilarious thing I've ever seen...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 8, 2006)

Fookin' hilarious!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 9, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> [/IMG]


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 9, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> [/IMG]


----------



## carlito cool (Jan 9, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>





OH MY ROBOT BALLS


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2006)

*SPLENDIIIIID!*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

I fed the dog Foremans cats now his head is next.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *SPLENDIIIIID!*





*GAY!!!!!!!*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

*True Story*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 16, 2006)

Do you like Huey Lewis and the News?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Do you like Huey Lewis and the News?


Some, who is this for.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 20, 2006)

...


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 20, 2006)

buahahaha- i dont know the peep's in the pic's but buahahahahaaa!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 31, 2006)

*The great wall of China*

Trying to photoshop graffitti on the Wall.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Shae (Jan 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



omg!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2006)

It looks like BigDyl has been outed.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> It looks like BigDyl has been outed.


Outed? He was never in the closet, didn't you know Emos are gay by nature.


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 4, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>




KEFE the worlds strongest 12 year old....hahaha

KEFE I told your ass steroids are no good for kids like you...look now you are not only the strongest 12 year old in the world, BUT you are the most hairy too.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 6, 2006)

Lmao!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 6, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 
OOH!...  Did I make the top 100??


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 21, 2006)

Kefe is looking beefy of late.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 21, 2006)

*Which one is Tough Old Man?*


----------



## maniclion (Feb 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Feb 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


No!!!!


I'm going to send this to my dad....He is a total Republican and he will love this.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 21, 2006)

Admit it! You voted for him both times, you closet republican!


----------



## MyK (Feb 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



neither they both have hair!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Bush's 'True' philosophy


----------



## GFR (Feb 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Admit it! You voted for him both times, you closet republican!


No, but I did vote for his father......and I still feel the shame for doing that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 22, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Bush's 'True' philosophy



This was actually his hand gesture for 4 more years, it had nothing to do with the devil.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No, but I did vote for his father......and I still feel the shame for doing that.





So you shall burn in hell....

...for all eternity....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> This was actually his hand gesture for 4 more years, it had nothing to do with the devil.


 
Sure you're not a homosexual!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 28, 2006)

This is by far the funniest shit i've ever seen.  Min0 you are god


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## fletcher6490 (Aug 10, 2006)

Personally, I think this is the best ever.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Personally, I think this is the best ever.


 
I can't disagree! It had me rolling on the floor.

I should make that into an Avatar. I do think they broke up though so it won't have the same shock value to it anymore.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 11, 2006)

I just browsed the whole thread,  that pooooor boy kefe


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I just browsed the whole thread, that pooooor boy kefe


I had fun with him.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2006)

I have to get my programs back.....do Kefey like old times.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have to get my programs back.....do Kefey like old times.



M_Ewwwwww_ow!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Aug 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I can't disagree! It had me rolling on the floor.
> 
> I should make that into an Avatar. I do think they broke up though so it won't have the same shock value to it anymore.





You were my inspiration honey.  I still think the gif of foreman dancing with kefe walking by is the greatest shit i've ever seen.


----------

